# I'm new!



## PinkMoon (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi!

I have just registered after being a reader here for some time.

Don't think I'm wierd, but, I think I might be married to an FA? Thing is, as we are married, you would think that we would've had this conversation already but I would be too shy to bring this up so it has never been mentioned before.

We were in bed and I asked him if he thought my friend had put on weight and if he thought I looked that big. He said 'no absoloutely not' Which was the right answer of course but he went on to say 'You have a big belly though'. The first time he has ever said anything like this!

This is true, and obvious, I have never been thin. And to be honest, although being big all over I am very aware that my belly does stick out a lot!

He said 'I love your belly'. But I dunno if he meant in a 'I love it because it's just a part of you' way or weather it is his thing. He never fussed over it much when I was pregnant but he did keep saying stuff about my 'big round belly'. He does rub it a lot when he is in the mood for some! But this could just be that it is just on the way to where he is heading?

Thing is, I love the fuss! I often wanna be thin in day to day life but in the bedroom I love my big belly and longfor it to be fussed over! I love a man to lay his head on it, rub it, knead it and talk bout it, it really gets me going.

Should I shove it in his face and see what reaction I get???


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 30, 2011)

I think it would be a good discussion for you to have with him. Said discussion can start in a more explicit setting like the one you mentioned at the very end of your post, but you might enjoy hearing his full opinion on what he thinks of your big body (belly). 

In reference to: "But I dunno if he meant in a 'I love it because it's just a part of you.'" It could be that _as well as_ "I love it because it's big and round and sexy."

Ultimately you know your husband the best and know his/your limits as a couple. As a fat admirer who adores big bellies, I can vouch for the awesomeness of having that belly shoved in my face. I can also vouch that showing affection and admiration for the big, beautiful belly is enticing (and much more). 

Have fun!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 23, 2011)

PinkMoon said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just registered after being a reader here for some time.
> 
> ...



Pink Moon - I'm giving you a link to a thread from 2008 which addresses this question.

I'm including my specific contribution to that thread, which may give you some further ideas.

Favorite Complimentary Adjective for Her Belly

Ho Ho Tai
11-15-2008, 10:08 PM


Twenty-odd (but wonderful!) years ago, Mrs Ho Ho came up behind me as I was standing at the sink. We were both naked. She wrapped her arms around me, giving me a big squeeze, and in the process, pressing her firm, round tummy into the small of my back.

We were beyond the initial shyness of an intimate relationship, but were still learning about each other (as we are to this day.) This was the first time that she had addressed me in quite that manner.

The moment was electric, startling, profound. Something from her very soul coursed through her tummy, through my back, and into my body. The heat of her body was the carrier wave upon which was mapped her love, just as music is modulated onto a radio signal.

I felt the warmth, the love, and a dozen other things which I cannot name to this day. They add up to healing, connection, utter intimacy beyond all words, of centering, of coming home.

She was aware of something similar. We realized that her tummy was a sacred place on her sacred body - something whose function went far beyond being a source of stored energy. We discussed what had happened and out of that discussion came the rather lame term "love organ".

I had experienced back problems for years. While I still do, they have become a minor nuisance, rather than an incapacitating event. This is largely due to the healing properties of Mrs Ho Ho's tummy. When we curl up together, I will usually exclaim (whether true or not) "Oh, my back is REALLY sore tonight" and she will give me an extra special treatment.

A bit later, pursuing our mutual fondness for Calvin and Hobbes, we came across a panel in which Calvin is curled up on the floor, in front of the fireplace, with his back against the belly of his (imaginary?) friend, Hobbes. Calvin exclaims "There's nothing like a nice, warm Tiger Tummy" or words to that effect. From that moment on, the Love Organ became the Tiger Tummy. Quite appropriate, since we were already Tigger and Pooh to each other.

Sometimes the metaphors get a bit mixed, but we know what we mean.


----------

